

Ask HN: What are you favorite HN threads of 2013? - samsheen

I had taken a break from HN for most of 2013 and I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;ve missed some gems. What are your favorite threads that you have seen here in the last year?
======
wenxun
This one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6455391)

